# STREETLOW-ANTIOCH



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

ROLL CALL :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

BOSSES


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

well be there like always!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 28 2009, 04:31 PM~14029204
> * :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Good one Locs, it took you a minute to look for that pic huh! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ (Nov 18, 2008)

*I WILL SEE U THERE!!! I WILL BE SET UP AT THE STAGE WHERE THE HOP CONTEST WILL TAKE PLACE!!!! * 

*WWW.DJKRAZY510.COM*


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 28 2009, 03:26 PM~14029154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAS UP RITCHIE IT WAS GOOD SEEN U IN SAC ON SUNDAY I LIKE THE PIC WE NEED TO GET BETTER PIC OF FEMALES IN ANTIOCH LOL!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 28 2009, 04:34 PM~14029227
> *Good one Locs, it took you a minute to look for that pic huh!  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


No i knew where it was .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


That was the day Lil Eddie got his car back ..... :angel:


----------



## eltraviezo (Dec 1, 2008)

LOW VINTAGE


----------



## eltraviezo (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eltraviezo_@May 28 2009, 04:53 PM~14029379
> *LOW VINTAGE WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 28 2009, 04:44 PM~14029302
> *No i knew where it was .... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> That was the day Lil Eddie got his car back .....  :angel:
> *


Yeah i know i remember, im just fuckin with you!  :biggrin:..RIP LiL EDDIE  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eltraviezo_@May 28 2009, 04:53 PM~14029379
> *LOW VINTAGE
> *


Whats good Traviezo! How was the cruise yesterday in Antioch! Man i couldnt make it yesterday...Well be there next week tho..


----------



## gordoimp (Sep 5, 2007)

(WAY OF LIFE C.C.)


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

TTP


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@May 28 2009, 05:00 PM~14029453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@May 28 2009, 05:00 PM~14029453
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

k..its lookn like UCE gonna be out there reppn also


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 30 2009, 04:12 PM~14048248
> *k..its lookn like UCE gonna be out there reppn also
> *


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

NOKTURNAL NOR CAL will be there


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 30 2009, 06:29 PM~14048584
> *NOKTURNAL NOR CAL will be there
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

how much is it to see the show


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

GoodFellas will be there


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@May 31 2009, 12:20 AM~14051110
> *GoodFellas will be there
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@May 31 2009, 05:35 AM~14051718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: me2 me2 :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

sinful pleasures will be there


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC SLIM_@May 31 2009, 08:47 PM~14056970
> *sinful pleasures will be there
> *


 :thumbsup: we meeting 7:30am Lodge Motel on 10th see you out there doug!


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

WILL BE THERE


----------



## The Kings Jester (Jan 10, 2009)

TTT JUNE 7TH :h5:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

WILL BE THERE!


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

masterminds and famous will be there!


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

fosho ill try to get the boys together to hook up wich yall maybe roll together if it's cool with uce


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridersin925_@May 28 2009, 04:18 PM~14029069
> *ROLL CALL :biggrin:
> *



WE WILL BE OUT THERE!!!!


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC SLIM_@Jun 2 2009, 03:43 PM~14073943
> *fosho ill try to get the boys together to hook up wich yall maybe roll together if it's cool with uce
> *


Hell ya I'll pm you my number!


----------



## The Kings Jester (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@May 30 2009, 10:45 PM~14050337
> *how much is it to see the show
> *


WALK-INS ARE $25 AT DOOR


----------



## clublord (Jun 19, 2005)

whats good yall, 
its ralph from streetlow.. heres the 411 on this weekends show ....

performing:

old school legendary dru down.... total devistation singin' "many clouds of smoke".... mister fast like a nascar kafani...... from e40's camp Laroo , oaklands Bavgate, Tito B, Lil coner, devina and big tone, Hustler boyz, Ray Dog, and many more to be announced.... so dont miss out its gonna be popping and listen out on the radio to win tickets , on , KMEL from the bay area, KWIN in the Valley/Sac ... 

Heres the info on the fedia:::


Walkins: $20 gate 8 and under free

entre: pre reg- $30 and day of show non reg 40 cars .. includes 2 entres , ie driver and passenger

Bikes: $25 pre reg and $30 non pre reg........................


Any more info give us a shout at 408 920.0997 or 408.661.2580........ or you can vist us at 
www.STREETLOWMAGAZINE.com to download reg forms........


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by clublord_@Jun 2 2009, 05:57 PM~14075590
> *whats good yall,
> its ralph from streetlow.. heres the 411 on this weekends show ....
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## The Kings Jester (Jan 10, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

Was wordering if this show would be kis friendly i have a 6 and 9 year old girl and boy would like to bring them but not sure thanks


----------



## onepinchegrandprix (Aug 24, 2008)

INspiratioNS will be there....


----------



## clublord (Jun 19, 2005)

whats good yall,
its ralph from streetlow.. heres the 411 on this weekends show ....

performing:

old school legendary dru down.... total devistation singin' "many clouds of smoke".... mister fast like a nascar kafani...... from e40's camp Laroo , oaklands Bavgate, Tito B, Lil coner, devina and big tone, Hustler boyz, Ray Dog, and many more to be announced.... so dont miss out its gonna be popping and listen out on the radio to win tickets , on , KMEL from the bay area, KWIN in the Valley/Sac ...

Heres the info on the fedia:::


Walkins: $20 gate 8 and under free

entre: pre reg- $30 and day of show non reg 40 cars .. includes 2 entres , ie driver and passenger

Bikes: $25 pre reg and $30 non pre reg........................


Any more info give us a shout at 408 920.0997 or 408.661.2580........ or you can vist us at
www.STREETLOWMAGAZINE.com to download reg forms........


----------



## clublord (Jun 19, 2005)

always family oriented.. of course we are male driven, thats just the part of the business but you can take the family to enjoy the bad ass rides...


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76+May 30 2009, 10:45 PM~14050337-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE BRING THEM....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 3 2009, 01:44 AM~14080039
> *$20 @ THE DOOR, KIDS UNDER 8 YEARS OLD FREE!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clublord_@Jun 2 2009, 04:57 PM~14075590
> *
> entre: pre reg-  $30 and day of show non reg 40 cars .. includes 2 entres , ie driver and passenger
> 
> ...


can we still prereg?


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Jun 2 2009, 04:07 PM~14072883
> *masterminds and famous will be there!
> *


you guys bring ls1's?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 3 2009, 09:00 AM~14081769
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC SLIM_@Jun 2 2009, 10:17 PM~14078835
> *Was wordering if this show would be kis friendly i have a 6 and 9 year old girl and boy would like to bring them but not sure thanks
> *


All good Uce!


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

if i dont go tow a car to san bernardino i will roll out there


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

cool thanks homies


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm bringing the mazda stop by and buy ur tickets










:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 4 2009, 12:55 PM~14094902
> *I'm bringing the mazda stop by and buy ur tickets
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:thumbsup: LOOKN FOWARD 2 THIS WEEKND!


----------



## dreamnew26 (Jun 5, 2009)

some pictures there are My Webpage


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jun 4 2009, 06:48 PM~14098094
> *:thumbsup: LOOKN FOWARD 2 THIS WEEKND!
> *


 :thumbsup: U KNOOOOOOW!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jun 4 2009, 06:48 PM~14098094
> *:thumbsup: LOOKN FOWARD 2 THIS WEEKND!
> *


----------



## maldonados650rep (Mar 31, 2009)

will be there fo sho!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm bringing the mazda stop by and buy ur tickets










:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 4 2009, 08:55 PM~14099504
> *I'm bringing the mazda stop by and buy ur tickets
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

looks like reign in the forecast :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

Antioch, CA Weather Forecast 
SUNDAY - Partly cloudy. Warmer. Highs 71 to 81. Southwest winds 10 to 15 mph


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

how much we get extra tickets 4?since regstrations only good 4 two people!


----------



## 63 SickO (Jul 3, 2007)

FAMILY FIRST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE...........................FTR


----------



## happynew31 (Jun 5, 2009)

My Webpage


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

THE NEW EAST BAY DUKE'S WILL BE IN THE CASA!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

i hope its a good show i think i might my go!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jun 5 2009, 04:27 PM~14106802
> *Antioch, CA Weather Forecast
> SUNDAY - Partly cloudy. Warmer. Highs 71 to 81. Southwest winds 10 to 15 mph
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridersin925_@Jun 5 2009, 08:32 PM~14108467
> *THE NEW EAST BAY DUKE'S WILL BE IN THE CASA!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Almost timeeeeee


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 6 2009, 01:24 AM~14110162
> *Almost timeeeeee
> *



See you Sunday Jesse!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jun 4 2009, 06:48 PM~14098094
> *:thumbsup: LOOKN FOWARD 2 THIS WEEKND!
> *


x86!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 6 2009, 01:24 AM~14110162
> *Almost timeeeeee
> *


 hno: hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

WHATS THE WEATHER LOOK LIKE? :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

should be a nice day :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jun 6 2009, 09:28 AM~14111288
> *should be a nice day :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

20 dollars at the door right


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jun 6 2009, 10:12 AM~14111496
> *20 dollars at the door right
> *


yup!!! and 8 dollars for a soda


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jun 6 2009, 09:26 AM~14111555
> *yup!!! and 8 dollars for a soda
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

No I belive its $25 im pretty sure


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 28 2009, 04:31 PM~14029204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


They really wanted to be Dallas Cowboys Cheerleaders.
QVO LOCS.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

are we gonna be able to bbq at this event ?


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

will be there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

See u there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm bringing the mazda stop by and buy ur tickets










:biggrin:
[/quote]

Did not get a trailer to take da mazda but I will have da tickets so stop by booth n get ur tickets


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

See u there bro


> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jun 6 2009, 02:00 AM~14110267
> *See you Sunday Jesse!
> *


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jun 6 2009, 09:05 PM~14114948
> *They really wanted to be Dallas Cowboys Cheerleaders.
> QVO LOCS.
> *



WHAT COWBOYS. ESTAS LOCO! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

just got back from Antioch great show it was great seeing every 1 out there and hope every 1 made it home safe :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

PICS


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Tired but here are a couple of pics good show Street Low Show in Antioch Today :  








latest addition to the Family Ruben first time at a lowrider show:  :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

GREAT SHOW TODAY


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

just wanted to say thank you to FAMILY FIRST C.C SACRAMENTO for stoping and helping us out :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: it really meant a lot HOMIES gracias  good thing evryone was ok and back home with our love ones. GREAT SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Jun 7 2009, 10:35 PM~14123013
> *just wanted to say thank you to FAMILY FIRST C.C SACRAMENTO for stoping and helping us out :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship: it really meant a lot HOMIES gracias   good thing evryone  was ok and back home with our love ones.  GREAT SHOW :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn what hapen??


----------



## hugo530 (Jan 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Jun 7 2009, 10:35 PM~14123013
> *just wanted to say thank you to FAMILY FIRST C.C SACRAMENTO for stoping and helping us out :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship: it really meant a lot HOMIES gracias   good thing evryone  was ok and back home with our love ones.  GREAT SHOW :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT THE F*%K HOPE EVERYTHING IS COOL ADRIAN


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Jun 7 2009, 10:36 PM~14123022
> *damn what hapen??
> *



FUCKEN DRIVE LINE CAME OFF THE MONTE CARLO  :angry:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Jun 7 2009, 10:38 PM~14123034
> *FUCKEN DRIVE LINE CAME OFF THE MONTE CARLO   :angry:
> *


that suxz, hope every body is ok!


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hugo530_@Jun 7 2009, 10:37 PM~14123026
> *WHAT THE F*%K HOPE EVERYTHING IS COOL ADRIAN
> *


car can get replace but not a life  EVRYONE WALK OUT FINE


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Jun 7 2009, 09:35 PM~14123013
> *just wanted to say thank you to FAMILY FIRST C.C SACRAMENTO for stoping and helping us out :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship: it really meant a lot HOMIES gracias   good thing evryone  was ok and back home with our love ones.  GREAT SHOW :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## hugo530 (Jan 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Jun 7 2009, 10:40 PM~14123046
> *car can get replace but not a live   EVRYONE WALK OUT FINE
> *


THATS WHAT MATTERS


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Jun 7 2009, 10:35 PM~14123013
> *just wanted to say thank you to FAMILY FIRST C.C SACRAMENTO for stoping and helping us out :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship: it really meant a lot HOMIES gracias   good thing evryone  was ok and back home with our love ones.  GREAT SHOW :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



WTF .... DAMN BRO ... GOOD TO HEAR EVERYONE WAS OK ...


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Jun 7 2009, 09:40 PM~14123046
> *car can get replace but not a live   EVRYONE WALK OUT FINE
> *


 :angel:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## cisco69 (Jul 15, 2008)

*GREAT SHOW HAD A GOOD TIME* :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cisco69_@Jun 7 2009, 09:57 PM~14123157
> *GREAT SHOW HAD A GOOD TIME :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

ANYMORE HOP PICS :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

KICK ASS PIC CHEESE :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## hugo530 (Jan 29, 2006)

NICE PICS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hard Kandy'63 (Feb 17, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: G-DOGS 62, Hard Kandy'63, ICEE*63 = Family 1st C.C.

This is Geezee916 (George) from Family 1st, & like my fellow club member Ray said, we are all family when it come to lowriding. But you had to be there and see it as it was happening. I was right behind NOPAL77
when it happened. We were all very blessed to made it out of there with no scatches. And like homey stated, cars can be replaced, but us or are loved ones cannot. God bless everyone. Hope everyone else made it home safely.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

fuck this is tito from BLVD KINGS AND I AM HAPPY THAT EVERYONE MADE IT HOME SAFE


----------



## Hard Kandy'63 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Jun 7 2009, 09:35 PM~14123013
> *just wanted to say thank you to FAMILY FIRST C.C SACRAMENTO for stoping and helping us out :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship: it really meant a lot HOMIES gracias   good thing evryone  was ok and back home with our love ones.  GREAT SHOW :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: 

were watching over all of us....................

Geezee916
Family 1st C.C. Sacra


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hard Kandy'63_@Jun 7 2009, 11:21 PM~14123570
> *:angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> were watching over all of us....................
> ...


  YES... WE GOTTA TAKE CARE OF EACH OTHER.
P.S. IF YOU NEED ANY HELP REPAIRING YOUR CAR HOLLA AT SOCIOS CAR CLUB MUCH LOVE


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

:biggrin: 


















[/quote]


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Jun 7 2009, 10:35 PM~14123013
> *just wanted to say thank you to FAMILY FIRST C.C SACRAMENTO for stoping and helping us out :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship: it really meant a lot HOMIES gracias   good thing evryone  was ok and back home with our love ones.  GREAT SHOW :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Jun 7 2009, 10:35 PM~14123013
> *just wanted to say thank you to FAMILY FIRST C.C SACRAMENTO for stoping and helping us out :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship: it really meant a lot HOMIES gracias   good thing evryone  was ok and back home with our love ones.  GREAT SHOW :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 8 2009, 08:20 AM~14124955
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



Man what happend? good thing every one is ok god bless!


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

here r some pics enjoy! :biggrin:


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

some more pics!! :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

great piccccccccccc


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

I had a wonderful time!!!! It was really good to see familiar and new faces.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Jun 7 2009, 10:35 PM~14123013
> *just wanted to say thank you to FAMILY FIRST C.C SACRAMENTO for stoping and helping us out :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship: it really meant a lot HOMIES gracias   good thing evryone  was ok and back home with our love ones.  GREAT SHOW :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*X2!! * We got home at about 12:30 in the morning, and I'll be back to Jesus' house to unload it into his garage in a few hours when he gets home from work. Jesus was very grateful to those who got out and tried to put the fire out around his car. He was kinda sad about what happened to his car, but was happy everyone was OK, and says he'll be back out.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Jun 8 2009, 11:32 AM~14126693
> *WTF HAPPEN HOMIE!!!!!!!! :0
> 
> sorry to see that happen !!man :0*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Jun 8 2009, 11:32 AM~14126693
> *X2!!  We got home at about 12:30 in the morning, and I'll be back to Jesus' house to unload it into his garage in a few hours when he gets home from work. Jesus was very grateful to those who got out and tried to put the fire out around his car. He was kinda sad about what happened to his car, but was happy everyone was OK, and says he'll be back out.
> *



goog 2 hear that


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Great Show StreetLow Magazine like always! See you guys in Woodland!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jun 8 2009, 11:55 AM~14126947
> *WTF HAPPEN HOMIE!!!!!!!! :0
> 
> sorry to see that happen !!man :0
> *


I wasn't there bro. I stayed home, and was getting more supplies to work on my ride when I got the call. Being that Jesus (the owner of the Monte Carlo) is my fellow car member, in my mind, I have no other choice then to treat it as it was me and my car in this situation. I offered to run down there with a trailer to pick it up, and he took me on the offer. When I showed up, everyone was gone. He told me he was coming back up on I-5 and heard a loud noise, then the back of his car apparently flew up and the whole thing spun. He's thinking the driveline somehow came out of the transmission and that is what started it all. His bottom trailing arms were torn out, and bent, and it looks like his axle is also broken. The fire, which was caused by the sparks and the heat, messed up some of the paint on the lower half of the driver's side of his car. Oh, and both of the rear cylinders were ripped out of the powerballs on the rear end. That is basically all we could see last night as we loaded it up on the trailer. Today when we get it back in his garage, we'll see what else is wrong with it, and maybe see what caused it all. He did say it felt kinda weird on the way down to the show when he adjusted the rear. Oh, another thing, he said he was trying to keep it on the road when it was going sideways, so he says he don't recall exactly what the car did.....I'd like to get some details from the guys behind him as to what happened. Anyways, again, Jesus was very grateful to those who helped him out there on the side of the road, he mentioned Family First, and said he sees what their club name means, Family First, he also mentioned a guy in a clean ass purple Fleetwood from Family First (I believe) helping out, and Adrian and the rest of the guys from Socios that were there. Oh, last thing, Jesus also told me he was kinda pissed that he fucked up the bad ass caravan of low rides for everyone else. He said it was bad ass looking, going down the freeway, till his ride ruined it. :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jun 8 2009, 12:22 PM~14127316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't this the one that used to run around up here in Yuba City? :dunno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jun 8 2009, 12:24 PM~14127359
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> > :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Jun 8 2009, 12:51 PM~14127695
> *GOOD JOB HOMIE WITH THAT TRAILER CAUSE IS NOT AS EASY AS IT LOOKS TO PULL ONE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :angel:
> *


I agree, good thing there are trailer brakes!!


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 8 2009, 12:50 PM~14127679
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



X2


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hard Kandy'63_@Jun 8 2009, 12:15 AM~14123554
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: G-DOGS 62, Hard Kandy'63, ICEE*63 = Family 1st C.C.
> 
> ...


GOOD JOB GEORGE  IT COULD HAVE BEEN VERY NASTY OUT THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Jun 8 2009, 12:42 PM~14127603
> *Wasn't this the one that used to run around up here in Yuba City? :dunno:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Jun 8 2009, 12:56 PM~14127750
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Jun 8 2009, 12:35 PM~14127505
> *I wasn't there bro. I stayed home, and was getting more supplies to work on my ride when I got the call. Being that Jesus (the owner of the Monte Carlo) is my fellow car member, in my mind, I have no other choice then to treat it as it was me and my car in this situation. I offered to run down there with a trailer to pick it up, and he took me on the offer. When I showed up, everyone was gone. He told me he was coming back up on I-5 and heard a loud noise, then the back of his car apparently flew up and the whole thing spun. He's thinking the driveline somehow came out of the transmission and that is what started it all. His bottom trailing arms were torn out, and bent, and it looks like his axle is also broken. The fire, which was caused by the sparks and the heat, messed up some of the paint on the lower half of the driver's side of his car. Oh, and both of the rear cylinders were ripped out of the powerballs on the rear end. That is basically all we could see last night as we loaded it up on the trailer. Today when we get it back in his garage, we'll see what else is wrong with it, and maybe see what caused it all. He did say it felt kinda weird on the way down to the show when he adjusted the rear. Oh, another thing, he said he was trying to keep it on the road when it was going sideways, so he says he don't recall exactly what the car did.....I'd like to get some details from the guys behind him as to what happened. Anyways, again, Jesus was very grateful to those who helped him out there on the side of the road, he mentioned Family First, and said he sees what their club name means, Family First, he also mentioned a guy in a clean ass purple Fleetwood from Family First (I believe) helping out, and Adrian and the rest of the guys from Socios that were there. Oh, last thing, Jesus also told me he was kinda pissed that he fucked up the bad ass caravan of low rides for everyone else. He said it was bad ass looking, going down the freeway, till his ride ruined it.  :biggrin:
> *


Im glad everyone is ok......It should be family first !!!!!!!!!!!!!! One luv homie!!!!!!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jun 8 2009, 12:57 PM~14127766
> *Im glad everyone is ok......It should be family first !!!!!!!!!!!!!! One luv homie!!!!!!
> *


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Jun 8 2009, 12:35 PM~14127505
> *I wasn't there bro. I stayed home, and was getting more supplies to work on my ride when I got the call. Being that Jesus (the owner of the Monte Carlo) is my fellow car owner, in my mind, I have no other choice then to treat it as it was me and my car in this situation. I offered to run down there with a trailer to pick it up, and he took me on the offer. When I showed up, everyone was gone. He told me he was coming back up on I-5 and heard a loud noise, then the back of his car apparently flew up and the whole thing spun. He's thinking the driveline somehow came out of the transmission and that is what started it all. His bottom trailing arms were torn out, and bent, and it looks like his axle is also broken. The fire, which was caused by the sparks and the heat, messed up some of the paint on the lower half of the driver's side of his car. Oh, and both of the rear cylinders were ripped out of the powerballs on the rear end. That is basically all we could see last night as we loaded it up on the trailer. Today when we get it back in his garage, we'll see what else is wrong with it, and maybe see what caused it all. He did say it felt kinda weird on the way down to the show when he adjusted the rear. Oh, another thing, he said he was trying to keep it on the road when it was going sideways, so he says he don't recall exactly what the car did.....I'd like to get some details from the guys behind him as to what happened. Anyways, again, Jesus was very grateful to those who helped him out there on the side of the road, he mentioned Family First, and said he sees what their names means, Family First, he also mentioned a guy in a clean ass purple Fleetwood from Family First (I believe) helping out, and Adrian and the rest of the guys from Socios that were there. Oh, last thing, Jesus also told me he was kinda pissed that he fucked up the bad ass caravan of low rides for everyone else. He said it was bad ass looking, going down the freeway, till his ride ruined it.  :biggrin:
> *


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
My name is George bro. from Family 1st. I drive the fleetwood. We was cruising on the way home when 1st i seen the 70-72 Monte from your club coming up from the behind so I slowed up and my fellow member Ray was trailering his deuce with the Escalade right behind me. The 1st monte passed me and I seen homeboys 77 coming up and was telling my homegirl that was my 1st lowrider. And that they are rare now these days. 

As he came up on the side of us we knodded to each other and he passed me, i was takin pics as he passed me, then he changed lanes to my lane and i was gonna take another pic from the back. ALL OF A SUDDEN MY HOMEGIRL HEARD A LOUD POP, SHE TOLD ME TO LOOK OUT AND ALL OF A SUDDEN HIS CAR JACK KNIFED, CAR PARTS WERE COMING OUR WAY, (i think his front Ujoint broke and the drive line dropped from the front like a pole vault) AND THATS WHEN HE STARTED GOIN EVERYWHERE. @ ONE POINT HE WAS ALMOST DIRECTLY FACING ME. (HE HELD THAT B#$%% THOUGH) SO I GUESS I SWEARVED NOT TO HIT HIM FACE ON, NOT EVEN LOOKIN NEXT TO ME. WE THOUGHT HE WAS GONNA FLIP THE WAY THE CAR WAS HEADING. I GUESS MY HOMEBOY BHIND ME HIT THE BRAKES, N ALMOST LOST IT ALSO. SO A SPLIT SECOND LATER AFTER MEMY HOMEGIRL AND LIL HOMEY RIDIN WITH ME, N MY HOMEBOY PULLED OVER AND JUMPED OUT THE RIDE AND RAN DOWN THERE TO SEE IF EVERYONE MADE IT OUT. THE FIRE WAS MOVING SO QUICK, SO RAN BACK TO MY CAR AND GRABBED MY 2-TON JACK AND WE TRIED TO LIFT UP THE 77 OVER THAT ENBANKMENT. FIRE WAS GETTIIN CLOSER TO THE RIDE. RAN BACK AGAIN TO GRAB MY ICE CHEST TO TRY AND THROW SOME WATER ON IT. ALL THE FELLAS WERE TRYNA PUT THE FIRE OUT WITH THERE T-SHIRTS, EVEN ONE OF MY FELLOW MEMBERS TEENAGE SONS WAS OUT THERE WITH NO SHIRT ON. THATS IT IN A NUTTSHELL. PM ME BRO. i send you all my info. I still have my 77. the inside is burnt. but my whole rest of the car is good to go if homeboy can use it. I was gonna try to restore it after seeing homeboys @ the show. But if he can use mines, ill just wait until im done with the fleetwood. 

& he didnt ruin anything bro. just glad they made it.


WE WERE ALL VERY BLESSED LAST NIGHT TO MAKE IT OUT OF THERE WITH NO INJURIES OR WORSE. I CANT STRESS THAT ENOUGH.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by geezee916_@Jun 8 2009, 01:12 PM~14127930
> *-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> My name is George bro. from Family 1st.  I drive the fleetwood. We was cruising on the way home when 1st i seen the 70-72 Monte from your club coming up from the behind so I slowed up and my fellow member Ray was trailering his deuce with the Escalade right behind me. The 1st monte passed me and I seen homeboys 77 coming up and was telling my homegirl that was my 1st lowrider. And that they are rare now these days.
> 
> ...


Thanks, bro. it's appreciated. I'll PM you in a little bit, I just got some other bad news (worse than this and unrelated) a little bit ago, so I'm kinda trippin....


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

I am happy to hear that everybody is OK that was involved or around that unfortunate accident.....Stay positive Brotha the car can be fixed!!!!!! I am happy to hear about the UNITY within the lowrider FAMILIA. Keep it strong my BROTHAS!!!!!!~AZTEC CREATIONS CC~








:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Jun 8 2009, 01:42 PM~14127603
> *Wasn't this the one that used to run around up here in Yuba City? :dunno:
> *


yep and around sac also three different cats owned it in sac


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Jun 8 2009, 11:32 AM~14126693
> *X2!!  We got home at about 12:30 in the morning, and I'll be back to Jesus' house to unload it into his garage in a few hours when he gets home from work. Jesus was very grateful to those who got out and tried to put the fire out around his car. He was kinda sad about what happened to his car, but was happy everyone was OK, and says he'll be back out.
> *



Good thing no one was hurt..


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Mas pics. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Jun 8 2009, 01:29 PM~14128102
> *:angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


What happened?



Glad everyone is OK


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

THATS WAT YOU CALL LOWRIDER LOVE EVERYBODY STOPPING AND HELPING... ONE LOVE FAMILY FIRST AND EVERYONE THAT HELP .. GLAD TO TO HEAR THERE WAS NO FATAL INJURIES GOD WAS WATCHING OUT.. :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

FIRST OF ALL I'M GLAD EVERYONE WAS NOT HURT WITH THE MONTE'S MISSHAP, GOD BLESS YOU, YOUR FAMILY AND EVERYONE THAT STOPPED TO HELP OUT A FELLOW RIDER, NOW THAT'S THE WAY IT SHOULD BE....  

NOW I JUST WANTED TO SAY ON THE BEHALF OF STREETLOW MAGAZINE WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR COMING OUT AND MAKING THIS A SUCESSFUL SHOW, SORRY THAT IT TOOK US THIS LATE IN THE YEAR TO FINALLY HAVE ONE, BUT WITH THE B.S. WE FINALLY GOT OUR SHOWS STARTED....

SO NOW THAT WE'RE OFF AND RUNNING,, I HOPE TO SEE EVERONE AT OUR NEXT SHOW JULY 20TH IN WOODLAND, ONCE AGAIN THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE SHOW AND KEEPING THE LOWRIDING LIFESTYLE ALIVE  ....... PAULY


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jun 8 2009, 02:48 PM~14128986
> *THATS WAT YOU CALL LOWRIDER LOVE EVERYBODY STOPPING AND HELPING... ONE LOVE FAMILY FIRST AND EVERYONE THAT HELP .. GLAD TO  TO HEAR THERE WAS NO FATAL INJURIES    GOD WAS WATCHING OUT..  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: One Love Familia


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

FIRST OF ALL I JUST WANT TO SAY IM GLAD EVERYONE IS OK,AND SHOOT SOME LOVE TO THOSE THAT WERE THERE TO HELP OUT.


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANT'S RED 54_@Jun 8 2009, 04:50 PM~14130226
> *FIRST OF ALL I JUST WANT TO SAY IM GLAD EVERYONE IS OK,AND SHOOT SOME LOVE TO THOSE THAT WERE THERE TO HELP OUT.
> *


THIS HOMIES WERE THERE :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 8 2009, 01:58 PM~14128399
> *Mas pics. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x64


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

ALSO I WANT TO GIVE PROPS TO LOCO PAT AND MARK RODRIGUEZ ON THEIR WIN YESTERDAY,ILL SEE LOCO PAT ON SATURDAY, MARK ILL SEE YOU AT THE CLASSIC IMAGE CLUBHOUSE WITH A COUPLE OF COLD ONES :thumbsup: 
















SORRY PICS ARE SO BIG


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Im glad everyone is ok. an that no one got hurt!


----------



## CADDY925 (Dec 15, 2008)

great show streetlow :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

thank god no one was hurt. he is definitely always watching over us.


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## i.mei12 (Jun 8, 2009)

My Webpage


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LUXURIOUS FAMILY ..... :biggrin:


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

HOMEBOY GOT A BAD A$$ TRUCK


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANT'S RED 54_@Jun 8 2009, 05:54 PM~14130946
> *HOMEBOY GOT A BAD A$$ TRUCK
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS ANT'S RED


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Jun 8 2009, 12:55 PM~14127734
> *I agree, good thing there are trailer brakes!!
> *


THANK GOD NO ONE WAS HURT,AS 4 THE RIDE IT CAN BE REBUILT,PEACE


----------



## HIELO408 (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANT'S RED 54_@Jun 8 2009, 04:54 PM~14130946
> *HOMEBOY GOT A BAD A$$ TRUCK
> 
> 
> ...


and u know this! his name is big ed the man 

:worship: :worship:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*I feel sorry for the 64's door lock *
:0 :cheesy:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*HEARTBREAKER*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*BIG T*
 :biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

17 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: GUS 650, 1downkat, '83 caddy, Charro Chicano, D-Cheeze, imp63ss, hoppin91lac, NEWSTYLE 66, raiderrob, Cadillac Heaven, MxHispanic

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)

GOOD TO HEAR EVERYBODY IS OK.1 LUV FROM BROWN SOCIETY CENTRAL VALLEY


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Jun 8 2009, 01:19 PM~14128003
> *I am happy to hear that everybody is OK that was involved or around that unfortunate accident.....Stay positive Brotha the car can be fixed!!!!!! I am happy to hear about the UNITY within the lowrider FAMILIA. Keep it strong my BROTHAS!!!!!!~AZTEC CREATIONS CC~
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> :0
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

nice pics Pelon ....looks like you covered everything i misssed due to dead batteries....gotta remember next time to charge up the camera


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 8 2009, 09:46 PM~14134089
> *nice pics Pelon ....looks like you covered everything i misssed due to dead batteries....gotta remember next time to charge up the camera
> *


THANKS BRO .. ONLY TOOK A FEW .. MY BOY HAD ME RUNNING AFTER HIM MOST OF THE TIME ... I GUESS THATS WHAT I GET FOR GIVING HIM PEPSI AND M&M'S ... :biggrin:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Jun 8 2009, 08:49 PM~14134141
> *THANKS BRO .. ONLY TOOK A FEW .. MY BOY HAD ME RUNNING AFTER HIM MOST OF THE TIME ... I GUESS THATS WHAT I GET FOR GIVING HIM PEPSI AND M&M'S ...  :biggrin:
> *


you know I know that scenario ....my boy Richies is nutz on the sugar :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Jun 8 2009, 09:47 PM~14134100
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN GUESS THER WAS CARS IN A BUILDING :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jun 8 2009, 09:53 PM~14134211
> *DAMN GUESS THER WAS CARS IN A BUILDING :uh:
> *


YEAH ... BUT ONLY 2 ...


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

congrats to my boy Jerry from SWIFT best suv


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Jun 8 2009, 09:37 PM~14133927
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



it was cool meetin u bro...that carne asada was on hit...yummy! :biggrin:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jun 8 2009, 10:12 PM~14134495
> *it was cool meetin u bro...that carne asada was on hit...yummy!  :biggrin:
> *


SAME HERE BRO ... AND IT SURE WAS ...


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jun 8 2009, 10:12 PM~14134495
> *it was cool meetin u bro...that carne asada was on hit...yummy!  :biggrin:
> *



THATS WHAT MY BOY SAID ABOUT YOUR SUPPOSIBLY COUSIN.... :biggrin:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

WELL FELLAS THATS ALL I HAVE .... EVEN THOUGH WE RAN INTO SOME PROBLEMS ON THE WAY IT WAS A GOOD SHOW .. SEE YOU ALL AT THE NEXT ONE .. :biggrin:


----------



## raiderrob (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

FIXED IT BRO .... :biggrin:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

:biggrin: 

FOUND MORE ... :biggrin:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Jun 8 2009, 10:19 PM~14134575
> *THATS WHAT MY BOY SAID ABOUT YOUR SUPPOSIBLY COUSIN....  :biggrin:
> *



hahahah BIG JOHN??? LOL..


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jun 8 2009, 11:01 PM~14135040
> *hahahah BIG JOHN??? LOL..
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Jun 8 2009, 10:32 PM~14134719
> *WELL FELLAS THATS ALL I HAVE .... EVEN THOUGH WE RAN INTO SOME PROBLEMS ON THE WAY IT WAS A GOOD SHOW .. SEE YOU ALL AT THE NEXT ONE ..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


danG did u guys made it home ok!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Jun 8 2009, 10:55 PM~14134979
> *FIXED IT BRO  ....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



lol she had ASSSSSS 4 days!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Jun 8 2009, 11:03 PM~14135058
> *:biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


haha BIG JOHN is hella KRAZY!


----------



## The Kings Jester (Jan 10, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: REALLY GOOD SHOW


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jun 8 2009, 11:05 PM~14135075
> *danG did u guys made it home ok!
> *


YEAH WE MADE IT HOME OK .... THAT WAS ON THE WAY THERE ... :biggrin:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

it was a bad ass show nice job i could int drive over there my truk dint start it was da deam started dat was bad but i got there and it was koo :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:  :biggrin:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Jun 8 2009, 09:51 PM~14134170
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i saw dat same set up in a lowrider magazine


----------



## clublord (Jun 19, 2005)

I hope all got home in one piece and thank each and everyone of you for comming out to our event this past sunday.. The weather was great , people came with a great attitude and the show went well.. I was fun seeing everyone.. I hope to see all of you at the next show in woodlands and once again thanks for the kick ass show yall helped put on, remember with out you there is not us.... we appreciate everything

thanks
ralph


----------



## Charro Chicano (Jan 22, 2006)

Carnales and Carnalas, My Name is Jesus Z. Moreno. I own "77 NOPAL", the 77 Monte Carlo that had the accident ayer. I sincerely and wholeheartedly want to thank all the lowriding Familia that more than proved themselves Brothers and Sisters yesterday with their bravery, sacrifice, support, help, love, and prayers. I think I gave up on trying to save the car even before some of those vatos! I was deeply moved by the demonstration of what Lowriding is all about, carnalismo and unity. It didn't matter that our plaques read different names, nor if you even knew us, you stopped. That alone makes you a blessing in our lives. What you all did beyond that was nothing but love. Los quiero mucho carnales y carnalas! My son, Andres Topiltzin, was shaken up more from the fact that the years of work of his Jefe were going up in smoke than from the accident itself. My homegirl and former student, Norma, who had a chingon ass time at her first car show yesterday, was not only shaken up from the accident, pero she was also moved to tears when she told me about the support she got. To the ladies of Family First CC, with all our hearts, MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS.
George, carnal, first of all I want to apologize if any of the parts that came out hit your car. Let me know Homie, for real. Tambien, you got it right when you say that the yoke broke. The driveline fell and caught the freeway! We apparently were catapulted into a spin. Chingao, how you vatos helped me try to save the car! Thanks again!
The damage of the rear suspension is total, SE CHINGO TODO! The front suspension is fine, pero the plastic wheel wells and the fan shroud are melted. And the engine bay is has damage tambien. 
Most importantly, we came out of the accident A TODA MADRE! A little traumatized, pero we'll get over that. I will rebuild the "77 NOPAL". It'll take time, porque I'm planning some changes. Pos como chingaos no? I didn't even place in Antioch!!!! Hahahahah! 
Hay los watcho Familia!
Todo mi Cari~o Y Respeto.
Jesus 


> _Originally posted by geezee916_@Jun 8 2009, 01:12 PM~14127930
> *-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> My name is George bro. from Family 1st.  I drive the fleetwood. We was cruising on the way home when 1st i seen the 70-72 Monte from your club coming up from the behind so I slowed up and my fellow member Ray was trailering his deuce with the Escalade right behind me. The 1st monte passed me and I seen homeboys 77 coming up and was telling my homegirl that was my 1st lowrider. And that they are rare now these days.
> 
> ...


----------



## RIDENLOW MAGAZINE (May 27, 2009)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Charro Chicano_@Jun 9 2009, 01:04 AM~14135508
> *Carnales and Carnalas, My Name is Jesus Z. Moreno.  I own "77 NOPAL", the 77 Monte Carlo that had the accident ayer.  I sincerely and wholeheartedly want to thank all the lowriding Familia that more than proved themselves Brothers and Sisters yesterday with their bravery, sacrifice, support, help, love, and prayers.  I think I gave up on trying to save the car even before some of those vatos!  I was deeply moved by the demonstration of what Lowriding is all about, carnalismo and unity.  It didn't matter that our plaques read different names, nor if you even knew us, you stopped.  That alone makes you a blessing in our lives.  What you all did beyond that was nothing but love.  Los quiero mucho carnales y carnalas!  My son, Andres Topiltzin, was shaken up more from the fact that the years of work of his Jefe were going up in smoke than from the accident itself.  My homegirl and former student, Norma, who had a chingon ass time at her first car show yesterday, was not only shaken up from the accident, pero she was also moved to tears when she told me about the support she got.  To the ladies of Family First CC, with all our hearts, MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS.
> George, carnal, first of all I want to apologize if any of the parts that came out hit your car.  Let me know Homie, for real.  Tambien, you got it right when you say  that the yoke broke.  The driveline fell and caught the freeway!  We apparently were catapulted into a spin.  Chingao, how you vatos helped me try to save the car!  Thanks again!
> The damage of the rear suspension is total, SE CHINGO TODO!  The front suspension is fine, pero the plastic wheel wells and the fan shroud are melted.  And the engine bay is has damage tambien.
> ...



thats sucks what happened glad to hear that it wasent much worse that could happen to anyone good thing about riders helping out cause by the pics it looks like your car was saved and no one was hurt is a blessing good luck bro


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

any more pics of this car???????????????????????????


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Jun 8 2009, 11:51 AM~14127695
> *GOOD JOB HOMIE WITH THAT TRAILER CAUSE IS NOT AS EASY AS IT LOOKS TO PULL ONE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :angel:
> *


thanks bro. Hell yea good thing for trailer brakes other wise it would have realy been all bad


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

THE LOAD UP



































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

ON THE ROAD THEIR AND AT THE GATE


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

THE DROP OFF


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

THE SHOW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: FOR SALE :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

FEAR NONE CAR CLUB SACRAMENTO ROLLED OUT WITH US


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

SOME RANDOM PICS BEFORE MY CAMERA DIED (forgot to charge it) :angry: :angry:














:thumbsup: :thumbsup:














CLEAN 62


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## The Kings Jester (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Charro Chicano_@Jun 9 2009, 12:04 AM~14135508
> *Carnales and Carnalas, My Name is Jesus Z. Moreno.  I own "77 NOPAL", the 77 Monte Carlo that had the accident ayer.  I sincerely and wholeheartedly want to thank all the lowriding Familia that more than proved themselves Brothers and Sisters yesterday with their bravery, sacrifice, support, help, love, and prayers.  I think I gave up on trying to save the car even before some of those vatos!  I was deeply moved by the demonstration of what Lowriding is all about, carnalismo and unity.  It didn't matter that our plaques read different names, nor if you even knew us, you stopped.  That alone makes you a blessing in our lives.  What you all did beyond that was nothing but love.  Los quiero mucho carnales y carnalas!  My son, Andres Topiltzin, was shaken up more from the fact that the years of work of his Jefe were going up in smoke than from the accident itself.  My homegirl and former student, Norma, who had a chingon ass time at her first car show yesterday, was not only shaken up from the accident, pero she was also moved to tears when she told me about the support she got.  To the ladies of Family First CC, with all our hearts, MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS.
> George, carnal, first of all I want to apologize if any of the parts that came out hit your car.  Let me know Homie, for real.  Tambien, you got it right when you say  that the yoke broke.  The driveline fell and caught the freeway!  We apparently were catapulted into a spin.  Chingao, how you vatos helped me try to save the car!  Thanks again!
> The damage of the rear suspension is total, SE CHINGO TODO!  The front suspension is fine, pero the plastic wheel wells and the fan shroud are melted.  And the engine bay is has damage tambien.
> ...




Hey Hommie
Im glad your family is safe
77 NOPAL WILL RISE AGAIN!
but until then here's a pic for you
hope it brings back good memories


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Jun 8 2009, 10:55 PM~14134979
> *FIXED IT BRO  ....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



nice bubble!


----------



## 63 SickO (Jul 3, 2007)

Glad everyone made it home safely. It was a good show with a lot of nice rides and the weather was cool.


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Here's a few.....Didn't realize till I got home, but I took 96 pics with my phone... :0 
-
-








-








-








-


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jun 9 2009, 02:13 AM~14135983
> *any more pics of this car???????????????????????????
> 
> 
> ...


DIDNT THIS ONE BELONG TO LEGENDS CAR CLUB BEFORE ???


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks to the guys that bought tickets for the raffle


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63 SickO_@Jun 9 2009, 08:00 AM~14136993
> *THAT WAS A NASTY [email protected]#TH
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## playboykitten21 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hate to admit but the kendall van has change its colors once again and won again too.... YAHHHHHHHH i told you ppl the vans are bck now...Alrite lets give them a chance to win here at the streetlow carshows... And Im proud of my dad winnin again first place... And this is his third time winning and he is on a roll and we will be at the next carshow in woodland baby.... And holla at the kitty at myspace.com/princesskat19... That is me and yes im single and lookin for a rider to die... So if that is you hit me up on myspace and make sure u have a hot sexi ride too... LOL... and if u wanna see the pics from the streetlow carshow in antioch... Its on there... 


<center>
<font size="2">Glitter Graphics - Topglittergraphics</font></center>

Peace out boiz... Mwah


----------



## playboykitten21 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hate to admit but the kendall van has change its colors once again and won again too.... YAHHHHHHHH i told you ppl the vans are bck now...Alrite lets give them a chance to win here at the streetlow carshows... And Im proud of my dad winnin again first place... And this is his third time winning and he is on a roll and we will be at the next carshow in woodland baby.... And holla at the kitty at myspace.com/princesskat19... That is me and yes im single and lookin for a rider to die... So if that is you hit me up on myspace and make sure u have a hot sexi ride too... LOL... and if u wanna see the pics from the streetlow carshow in antioch... Its on there... 




Peace out boiz... Mwah


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Charro Chicano_@Jun 9 2009, 12:04 AM~14135508
> *Carnales and Carnalas, My Name is Jesus Z. Moreno.  I own "77 NOPAL", the 77 Monte Carlo that had the accident ayer.  I sincerely and wholeheartedly want to thank all the lowriding Familia that more than proved themselves Brothers and Sisters yesterday with their bravery, sacrifice, support, help, love, and prayers.  I think I gave up on trying to save the car even before some of those vatos!  I was deeply moved by the demonstration of what Lowriding is all about, carnalismo and unity.  It didn't matter that our plaques read different names, nor if you even knew us, you stopped.  That alone makes you a blessing in our lives.  What you all did beyond that was nothing but love.  Los quiero mucho carnales y carnalas!  My son, Andres Topiltzin, was shaken up more from the fact that the years of work of his Jefe were going up in smoke than from the accident itself.  My homegirl and former student, Norma, who had a chingon ass time at her first car show yesterday, was not only shaken up from the accident, pero she was also moved to tears when she told me about the support she got.  To the ladies of Family First CC, with all our hearts, MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS.
> George, carnal, first of all I want to apologize if any of the parts that came out hit your car.  Let me know Homie, for real.  Tambien, you got it right when you say  that the yoke broke.  The driveline fell and caught the freeway!  We apparently were catapulted into a spin.  Chingao, how you vatos helped me try to save the car!  Thanks again!
> The damage of the rear suspension is total, SE CHINGO TODO!  The front suspension is fine, pero the plastic wheel wells and the fan shroud are melted.  And the engine bay is has damage tambien.
> ...


Beautiful, llamame when you get a chance, carnal. We can get the Monte up in your garage this afternoon if you have a chance, or tomorrow afternoon or whenever.


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Few pix I took at StreetLow Sunday few of our cars and few of some family friends up here in Da Bay!
























































































































































[/quote]


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Great pics. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)

more pics


----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## The Kings Jester (Jan 10, 2009)

:nicoderm: 
a little more of the show for ya!


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Jun 9 2009, 04:21 PM~14142095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ladies First (Jun 10, 2009)

Jesus, 

First let me start by saying that God, not luck was riding with you in that car on Sunday. There is NO question about that! It seems like it all happened in slow motion...Sunday's accident was a TRUE testament to the Brotherhood/Sisterhood that we all share. It's funny because I didn't see one civilian pull over to help. But I saw numerous members from several car clubs pull over, unite and give that fire quite a fight. 

Many things that day were overwhelming...I remember Andres rollin by us waving and George was busy taking pictures of your car. When your car lost control all I could imagine was Andres' face so jumping out to help was not a choice, but a mother's instinct. Watching you try to fight the fire in vain as it grew out of control was heartbreaking. Watching the guys try to band together and physically lift the car off of the cliff to save it from the fire was breathtaking. It was quite a moment when countless men were fighting a fire by taking off tshirts that all looked the same but read many different names. Somehow, at that moment, none of that mattered. 

I still can't stop thinking of what "could have" happened to your family, our car load or our members behind us. All of us getting out of there safe is nothing short of a miracle! It was crazy to see the passion, like you said, of all the men who may not have known your name, but who know the love you have for that car and the many hours of work you put into it. They all gave it a good fight. 

It made me emotional when I read what you said about Norma's recollection of events and that now you know why we call our club "FAMILY FIRST". I am proud that we could be there at the right place and the right time to help. I was proud to see the honest effort of our guys, even the teenage son of one of our members. The pictures don't even capture the magnitude of the situation. 

We are still shaken so I know you are too. But that will fade and you will rebuild. I am so thankful that we all made it safe and will ride another day. Come find us at the next event! We would love to meet you on better terms. :cheesy: Its so funny that people were out there risking lives for one another and still don't even know each other's names...That is deep! So find us...we are "FAMILY" now!

Keep your head up!

The Ladies of Family First...





> _Originally posted by Charro Chicano_@Jun 9 2009, 12:04 AM~14135508
> *Carnales and Carnalas, My Name is Jesus Z. Moreno.  I own "77 NOPAL", the 77 Monte Carlo that had the accident ayer.  I sincerely and wholeheartedly want to thank all the lowriding Familia that more than proved themselves Brothers and Sisters yesterday with their bravery, sacrifice, support, help, love, and prayers.  I think I gave up on trying to save the car even before some of those vatos!  I was deeply moved by the demonstration of what Lowriding is all about, carnalismo and unity.  It didn't matter that our plaques read different names, nor if you even knew us, you stopped.  That alone makes you a blessing in our lives.  What you all did beyond that was nothing but love.  Los quiero mucho carnales y carnalas!  My son, Andres Topiltzin, was shaken up more from the fact that the years of work of his Jefe were going up in smoke than from the accident itself.  My homegirl and former student, Norma, who had a chingon ass time at her first car show yesterday, was not only shaken up from the accident, pero she was also moved to tears when she told me about the support she got.  To the ladies of Family First CC, with all our hearts, MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS.
> George, carnal, first of all I want to apologize if any of the parts that came out hit your car.  Let me know Homie, for real.  Tambien, you got it right when you say  that the yoke broke.  The driveline fell and caught the freeway!  We apparently were catapulted into a spin.  Chingao, how you vatos helped me try to save the car!  Thanks again!
> The damage of the rear suspension is total, SE CHINGO TODO!  The front suspension is fine, pero the plastic wheel wells and the fan shroud are melted.  And the engine bay is has damage tambien.
> ...


----------



## raiderrob (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## raiderrob (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## raiderrob (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ladies First_@Jun 9 2009, 06:58 PM~14143805
> *Jesus,
> 
> First let me start by saying that God, not luck was riding with you in that car on Sunday.  There is NO question about that!  It seems like it all happened in slow motion...Sunday's accident was a TRUE testament to the Brotherhood/Sisterhood that we all share.  It's funny because I didn't see one civilian pull over to help.  But I saw numerous members from several car clubs pull over, unite and give that fire quite a fight.
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Charro Chicano_@Jun 9 2009, 12:04 AM~14135508
> *Carnales and Carnalas, My Name is Jesus Z. Moreno.  I own "77 NOPAL", the 77 Monte Carlo that had the accident ayer.  I sincerely and wholeheartedly want to thank all the lowriding Familia that more than proved themselves Brothers and Sisters yesterday with their bravery, sacrifice, support, help, love, and prayers.  I think I gave up on trying to save the car even before some of those vatos!  I was deeply moved by the demonstration of what Lowriding is all about, carnalismo and unity.  It didn't matter that our plaques read different names, nor if you even knew us, you stopped.  That alone makes you a blessing in our lives.  What you all did beyond that was nothing but love.  Los quiero mucho carnales y carnalas!  My son, Andres Topiltzin, was shaken up more from the fact that the years of work of his Jefe were going up in smoke than from the accident itself.  My homegirl and former student, Norma, who had a chingon ass time at her first car show yesterday, was not only shaken up from the accident, pero she was also moved to tears when she told me about the support she got.  To the ladies of Family First CC, with all our hearts, MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS.
> George, carnal, first of all I want to apologize if any of the parts that came out hit your car.  Let me know Homie, for real.  Tambien, you got it right when you say  that the yoke broke.  The driveline fell and caught the freeway!  We apparently were catapulted into a spin.  Chingao, how you vatos helped me try to save the car!  Thanks again!
> The damage of the rear suspension is total, SE CHINGO TODO!  The front suspension is fine, pero the plastic wheel wells and the fan shroud are melted.  And the engine bay is has damage tambien.
> ...


that sucks im sorry for wat happen man  :tears:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

JESUS YOU OWE ME A SHIRT :biggrin: I LOSTED IN THE FIRE TRYING TO SAVE YOUR RANFLA AND IT BETTER SAY SOCIOS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ITS ALL GOOD EVERYONE THERE WAS TRYING THEIR BEST TO SAVE THE CAR AS IF IT WAS THEIR CAR IN THAT FIRE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The Kings Jester (Jan 10, 2009)

ONE MORE :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> any more pics of this car???????????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

man, i didnt even know there were cars inside :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jun 9 2009, 10:28 PM~14146432
> *man, i didnt even know there were cars inside :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


ONLY 2 BRO ... AND A HANDFUL OF BIKES ...


----------



## THE-TRUTH (Jun 10, 2009)

> Few pix I took at StreetLow Sunday few of our cars and few of some family friends up here in Da Bay!


[/quote]

NICE CARS BUT THAT WHITE BITCH IS FUCKEN HIDEOUS MAN C' MON DONT EVER BRING THAT BITCH OUT AGAIN BRO


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> > any more pics of this car???????????????????????????
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANT'S RED 54_@Jun 8 2009, 06:04 PM~14131085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

NICE CARS BUT THAT WHITE BITCH IS FUCKEN HIDEOUS MAN C' MON DONT EVER BRING THAT BITCH OUT AGAIN BRO
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Dont blame that shit on me bitch wouldnt leave us alone til we took flix of her! I wasnt even gonna post them bitches but the cars look fly behind them :angry:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> NICE CARS BUT THAT WHITE BITCH IS FUCKEN HIDEOUS MAN C' MON DONT EVER BRING THAT BITCH OUT AGAIN BRO


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Dont blame that shit on me bitch wouldnt leave us alone til we took flix of her! I wasnt even gonna post them bitches but the cars look fly behind them :angry:
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The Kings Jester (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 10 2009, 07:51 AM~14148510
> *ITS FROM THE 559!
> *


HERE YOU GO HOMMIE!


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 7 2009, 11:01 PM~14123196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


phewwweeeeeee, competition...i love it!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 7 2009, 11:11 PM~14123271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


saw this one park out on pier 39, thats what im talking about!! enjoy your ride, dont just spend all that time and money to keep it in the garage and take it out on a trailer for a show... :uh: :uh:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hard Kandy'63_@Jun 8 2009, 12:21 AM~14123570
> *:angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> were watching over all of us....................
> ...


he was amazed how much love he recieved from EVERYBODY in his time of need. he said people were using the shirt off their back and drinks in their hand, to help put out the fire.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Jun 10 2009, 07:43 PM~14155204
> *saw this one park out on pier 39, thats what im talking about!!  enjoy your ride, dont just spend all that time and money to keep it in the garage and take it out on a trailer for a show...  :uh:  :uh:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by geezee916_@Jun 8 2009, 01:12 PM~14127930
> *-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> My name is George bro. from Family 1st.  I drive the fleetwood. We was cruising on the way home when 1st i seen the 70-72 Monte from your club coming up from the behind so I slowed up and my fellow member Ray was trailering his deuce with the Escalade right behind me. The 1st monte passed me and I seen homeboys 77 coming up and was telling my homegirl that was my 1st lowrider. And that they are rare now these days.
> 
> ...


te digo....jesus almost got teary eyed when he was telling us how much all of you helped him out that afternoon, words cannot say how much we appreciate all the help everybody gave!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE-TRUTH (Jun 10, 2009)

> NICE CARS BUT THAT WHITE BITCH IS FUCKEN HIDEOUS MAN C' MON DONT EVER BRING THAT BITCH OUT AGAIN BRO


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Dont blame that shit on me bitch wouldnt leave us alone til we took flix of her! I wasnt even gonna post them bitches but the cars look fly behind them :angry:
[/quote]
haha oh okay man i understand now


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Charro Chicano_@Jun 9 2009, 12:04 AM~14135508
> *Carnales and Carnalas, My Name is Jesus Z. Moreno.  I own "77 NOPAL", the 77 Monte Carlo that had the accident ayer.  I sincerely and wholeheartedly want to thank all the lowriding Familia that more than proved themselves Brothers and Sisters yesterday with their bravery, sacrifice, support, help, love, and prayers.  I think I gave up on trying to save the car even before some of those vatos!  I was deeply moved by the demonstration of what Lowriding is all about, carnalismo and unity.  It didn't matter that our plaques read different names, nor if you even knew us, you stopped.  That alone makes you a blessing in our lives.  What you all did beyond that was nothing but love.  Los quiero mucho carnales y carnalas!  My son, Andres Topiltzin, was shaken up more from the fact that the years of work of his Jefe were going up in smoke than from the accident itself.  My homegirl and former student, Norma, who had a chingon ass time at her first car show yesterday, was not only shaken up from the accident, pero she was also moved to tears when she told me about the support she got.  To the ladies of Family First CC, with all our hearts, MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS.
> George, carnal, first of all I want to apologize if any of the parts that came out hit your car.  Let me know Homie, for real.  Tambien, you got it right when you say  that the yoke broke.  The driveline fell and caught the freeway!  We apparently were catapulted into a spin.  Chingao, how you vatos helped me try to save the car!  Thanks again!
> The damage of the rear suspension is total, SE CHINGO TODO!  The front suspension is fine, pero the plastic wheel wells and the fan shroud are melted.  And the engine bay is has damage tambien.
> ...


kept it on the road and nobody got hurt :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ladies First_@Jun 9 2009, 06:58 PM~14143805
> *Jesus,
> 
> First let me start by saying that God, not luck was riding with you in that car on Sunday.  There is NO question about that!  It seems like it all happened in slow motion...Sunday's accident was a TRUE testament to the Brotherhood/Sisterhood that we all share.  It's funny because I didn't see one civilian pull over to help.  But I saw numerous members from several car clubs pull over, unite and give that fire quite a fight.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by raiderrob_@Jun 9 2009, 07:02 PM~14143855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raiderrob (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

NICE CARS BUT THAT WHITE BITCH IS FUCKEN HIDEOUS MAN C' MON DONT EVER BRING THAT BITCH OUT AGAIN BRO
[/quote]
that white bith killed the pics but made joes inpala look hella nice at side of here


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Moco, apimp60, ez money 408, *Charro Chicano*

que oonda pinche jesus!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by geezee916_@Jun 10 2009, 10:14 PM~14157067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 This is a clean monte hope to see it out again!! Glad no one got hurt!!


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> NICE CARS BUT THAT WHITE BITCH IS FUCKEN HIDEOUS MAN C' MON DONT EVER BRING THAT BITCH OUT AGAIN BRO


that white bith killed the pics but made joes inpala look hella nice at side of here
[/quote]
Sup Jose! :thumbsup:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 49er4life_@Jun 8 2009, 11:27 AM~14126005
> *some more pics!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


DIDNT THE GREEN 65 VERT IN HERE USED TO BELONG IN ORLANDO, BLVD. KNIGHTS???


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## clublord (Jun 19, 2005)

hope to see you all at our next gig WOODLANDS july 12...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by clublord_@Jun 12 2009, 02:45 AM~14169027
> *hope to see you all at our next gig WOODLANDS july 12...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by clublord_@Jun 12 2009, 02:45 AM~14169027
> *hope to see you all at our next gig WOODLANDS july 12...
> *


We will be there!!


----------



## Ladies First (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ladies First_@Jun 12 2009, 02:04 PM~14173220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by clublord_@Jun 12 2009, 02:45 AM~14169027
> *hope to see you all at our next gig WOODLANDS july 12...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jun 12 2009, 12:35 AM~14168743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice stripes!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CADDY925 (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Jun 13 2009, 06:02 PM~14181923
> *nice stripes!!  :thumbsup:
> *




thanks :biggrin:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> that white bith killed the pics but made joes inpala look hella nice at side of here


Sup Jose! :thumbsup:
[/quote]
good man was new?? :thumbsup:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> Sup Jose! :thumbsup:


good man was new?? :thumbsup:
[/quote]
the 4 goes in to get the trunk whipped up by two our members D & A next week cant wait. Peep there thread see their work D&A Custom Air and Hydraulics in Post you Ride Forum!


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> Sup Jose! :thumbsup:


good man was new?? :thumbsup:
[/quote]
You call Gary about the chroming the grill for your pick up?


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> good man was new?? :thumbsup:


You call Gary about the chroming the grill for your pick up?
[/quote]
no dat same day my cousin took it 2 some spot in san jose thanks though uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jun 12 2009, 12:35 AM~14168743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## clublord (Jun 19, 2005)

get those rides ready for woodlands.. gonna be hot at the next show


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by clublord_@Jun 15 2009, 10:27 PM~14202833
> *get those rides ready for woodlands.. gonna be hot at the next show
> *


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jun 15 2009, 12:42 PM~14196083
> *:0  :0  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


whats up curtis!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-DOGS 62_@Jun 9 2009, 06:12 AM~14136134
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:              FOR SALE                :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


how much?


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Jun 16 2009, 07:32 AM~14204755
> *how much?
> *


I GOT ONE FOR YOU CLICK ON MY NAME IT WAS FOR SALE ON HERE


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Jun 16 2009, 06:32 AM~14204755
> *how much?
> *


31,000 obo it has ac matching # hella clean its a driver


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Jun 8 2009, 10:55 PM~14134979
> *FIXED IT BRO  ....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Is that her trash on the floor? :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK+Jun 16 2009, 07:32 AM~14204755-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Jun 10 2009, 07:52 PM~14155332
> *he was amazed how much love he recieved from EVERYBODY in his time of need.  he said people were using the shirt off their back and drinks in their hand, to help put out the fire....    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :angel:
> *



THATS HOW FAMILY 1ST CC ROLLS CARNAL. NEVER LEAVE ANOTHER FELLOW CARNAL OR CARNALA BEHIND.... THE LIFE WE CHOSE TO LIVE...........LOWRIDIN

A DAY WE WONT FORGET. 

:angel:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by geezee916_@Jun 16 2009, 07:58 PM~14211690
> *THATS HOW FAMILY 1ST CC ROLLS CARNAL.  NEVER LEAVE ANOTHER FELLOW CARNAL OR CARNALA BEHIND.... THE LIFE WE CHOSE TO LIVE...........LOWRIDIN
> 
> A DAY WE WONT FORGET.
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## clublord (Jun 19, 2005)

so im guessing its gonna be close to 100 degrees when we do the show in woodlands... that means even less clothes.. haha


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by clublord_@Jun 18 2009, 02:47 AM~14225923
> *so im guessing its gonna be close to 100 degrees when we do the show in woodlands... that means even less clothes.. haha
> *


 :yes: and :yessad: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by clublord_@Jun 18 2009, 02:47 AM~14225923
> *so im guessing its gonna be close to 100 degrees when we do the show in woodlands... that means even less clothes.. haha
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

its gunna go down in the wood town july 12th fleetwood cruizer in the house!!!!


----------



## clublord (Jun 19, 2005)

anyone have anymore pics from antioch??? i love seeing peoples works


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

x2


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@Jun 23 2009, 10:05 PM~14279570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Charro Chicano (Jan 22, 2006)

I want to say this one more time. Gracias con todo mi corazon to the Lowriding Familia that helped me. To the ladies of Family First, your letter was heartfelt and received with the cari~o that it was sent with. Can not and will not deny the fact that the tears rolled as I read it. The Monte will be rebuilt and it will be better than ever! 
That we were accompanied that day is an understatement. I am not the religious fanatic that I was raised to be, but I do have faith. And Tonantzin was embracing us that day, it just took a little while for me to realize it. So a tearfull tlazocamatli to Mother, Tonantzin, for her embrace, her guidance, and all of you!
The other day I made another realization, that I need to thank Edgar, Norma, lil Me~o, and Leo, for making the sacrifice of going to pick us up all the way to Thornton! Gracias to the Familia de Brown Society.
To Adrian de Socios, damn Carnal, I can only send un abrazo and carnalismo your way as a tiny gesture of what I feel you deserve. Thank you for stopping, for worrying, for all you did. About your shirt, no te aguites! I'm sure we got a Brown Society shirt in your size!!!! :biggrin:  
Orale Raza, I am announcing it now. We are getting a back yard this summer, so as soon as it's done, I'm holding a carne asada and inviting all of you that helped on that unforgettable day.
Now I'm over it. As a matter of fact, gonna take it apart today!
Ya estuvo con feeling bad about it!
Alrato Mi Gente.


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

Anytiime, let us know if you need anymore help. parts ect.


----------



## Charro Chicano (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by geezee916_@Jun 10 2009, 10:14 PM~14157067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Homie! Gracias for these flikas del Nopal! The last show as it was. I'll be posting the rebuild! No tripeen, que el Nopal vuelve!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Charro Chicano_@Jul 21 2009, 08:32 PM~14544388
> *Damn Homie!  Gracias for these flikas del Nopal!  The last show as it was.  I'll be posting the rebuild!  No tripeen, que el Nopal vuelve!
> *


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Charro Chicano_@Jul 21 2009, 08:32 PM~14544388
> *Damn Homie!  Gracias for these flikas del Nopal!  The last show as it was.  I'll be posting the rebuild!  No tripeen, que el Nopal vuelve!
> *


ya dijiste loco!!! no te aguites !!!!!!!!
dios primero y lo vuelves aser mejor que antes!!!  

ONE LUV!!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Charro Chicano_@Jul 1 2009, 09:17 AM~14350600
> *I want to say this one more time.  Gracias con todo mi corazon to the Lowriding Familia that helped me.  To the ladies of Family First, your letter was heartfelt and received with the cari~o that it was sent with.  Can not and will not deny the fact that the tears rolled as I read it.  The Monte will be rebuilt and it will be better than ever!
> That we were accompanied that day is an understatement.  I am not the religious fanatic that I was raised to be, but I do have faith.  And Tonantzin was embracing us that day, it just took a little while for me to realize it.  So a tearfull tlazocamatli to Mother, Tonantzin, for her embrace, her guidance, and all of you!
> The other day I made another realization, that I need to thank Edgar, Norma, lil Me~o, and Leo, for making the sacrifice of going to pick us up all the way to Thornton!  Gracias to the Familia de Brown Society.
> ...


ANYTIME CARNAL :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Charro Chicano_@Jul 1 2009, 09:17 AM~14350600
> *I want to say this one more time.  Gracias con todo mi corazon to the Lowriding Familia that helped me.  To the ladies of Family First, your letter was heartfelt and received with the cari~o that it was sent with.  Can not and will not deny the fact that the tears rolled as I read it.  The Monte will be rebuilt and it will be better than ever!
> That we were accompanied that day is an understatement.  I am not the religious fanatic that I was raised to be, but I do have faith.  And Tonantzin was embracing us that day, it just took a little while for me to realize it.  So a tearfull tlazocamatli to Mother, Tonantzin, for her embrace, her guidance, and all of you!
> The other day I made another realization, that I need to thank Edgar, Norma, lil Me~o, and Leo, for making the sacrifice of going to pick us up all the way to Thornton!  Gracias to the Familia de Brown Society.
> ...


Dayum, just read this right now.  :thumbsup:


----------

